# Jericho TV series morse code messages?



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

We've had a lot of really heavy threads here lately with the oil spill, inflation, and so on. For a little light entertainment, I have been watching the Jericho series again - just finished the last episode. :Bawling: Oh, how I wish they would bring it back or make a movie out of the next phase or something! That was some fairly well done TV, for Hollywood.

Now for a question to those of you that know morse code. I've been told that each episode has a different message in the morse code after the intro. Does anyone here know what the messages are????


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooh. I don't know. I really liked that show. Are you watching it in DVD's? Ypu've got me wanting to find them now!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Here is a page with the morse code messages included.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Jericho_episodes


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I was gonna say, if you searched for posts by myself (radiofish) with the key word 'Jericho' here on HT - I had posted the morse code messages into english each week, as they originally aired..

If you listen to the speed between season one and season two, the speed of the words per minute in morse code increased for the second season..

That wikipedia posting doesn't have the several messages from the two hour 'special' - "The Day Before" Episode 12 that was aired does it?? I know that there was more of the morse code message than just "BLOODSHED"

There were several different messages in morse code at the breaks. Where the show had flashbacks, and filled in missing details.. Things such as "We'll be back next week"..


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

radiofish said:


> Well I was gonna say, if you searched for posts by myself (radiofish) with the key word 'Jericho' here on HT - I had posted the morse code messages into english each week, as they originally aired..


Matter of fact, each week, most all of us devoted Jericho fans would tune in here to get the morse message translation from Radiofish. It gave a bit of context to each weeks show.

Thanks Radiofish! :goodjob:


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

Jericho was a good program, but I became bored with it the second season. I can't remember why.


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 8, 2009)

MollysMom said:


> Jericho was a good program, but I became bored with it the second season. I can't remember why.


The first season was great. The second season stunk like last week's feta. IMHO.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I have watched my dvd's of Jericho a hundred times over. Was my Favorite show.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Rainy said:


> I have watched my dvd's of Jericho a hundred times over. Was my Favorite show.


Mine too! Of course every show that I like gets canceled right after I start watching it. Now I just watch reruns of shows that were canceled back in the 80's and 90's. It is too depressing to go through the cancellation blues each year.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I was one of those probably responsible, in my own small way, for the cancellation of Jericho, as I didn't watch it. Bad Mary, bad, bad Mary!!! I didn't discover the show until a few years ago, when a co-worker recommended it to me. I absolutely LOVED it when I finally got a chance to see it. I would really like to see where they would have taken the story line after the Texas ANG declared war on Cheyenne. There were some not quite realistic things, like that everyone had tons of pillar candles that were fresh, brand new, just lit, in every episode, and Kenchy walking out on April's surgery because she was "going to die", when an emergency hyster is one of the fastest ways to stop uncontrolled uterine bleeding, etc, but overall, I really liked the show.

Texasdirtdigger - I watched them on line. I know they're available on DVD, but I just googled watch Jericho TV series free on line, and a bunch of sites popped up.

Gary in OH - Thanks for the Wiki link - between that and Radiofish, I ought to be in on the secret now. Really need to learn morse code eventually. 

Radiofish - I'll check the archives for the complete messages - thank you!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

VVV VVV VVV VVV 
RDOF RDOF de FFDI QSA IMI K
de FFDI QSA 5x5 K
QTC imi K
R K
de FFDI AR K

Used to breeze along at about 30 grps a minute. I still recall everytime I hear it. I've often wanted to forget it, but some things just stick no matter what. I haven't seen the Jericho thing, but maybe I'll try to catch it just for kicks. Naw, I've had enough of it.


----------

